
How a Failed Kickstarter Campaign Told the World Half the Story - dylansavage
https://medium.com/@jeff_52578/how-a-failed-kickstarter-campaign-told-the-world-half-the-story-and-painted-us-as-crowdfunding-b0582fd11f93
======
inflagranti
Why does this get nowhere the attention than the initial piece? Is it that the
mob has made up it's mind and cannot be tamed anymore at this point?

------
the-dude
The other side of the story :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15970763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15970763)

------
natch
I thought this was going to be spam for a Kickstarter campaign, but it's not.
Harrowing story from a PR firm that appears to have been screwed by a
campaign.

------
rasz
TLDR: We didnt steal $35K, it was only $16K, and we are keeping it safe just
in case.

